# Reille Hunter apology



## HealthyMe (Jul 2, 2012)

Reille Hunter published an apology to the world today for her wayward behavior. It is an interesting read...

I, Rielle Hunter, Apologize | Rielle Hunter


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

If birth control is too complicated for her I hope she doesn't drive.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

michzz said:


> She's selling a book. Cynic that I am, it seems self serving.


A self serving cheater?? Go on!!!

"If I hurt you, I am sorry. It was not my intention, I was thoughtless and selfish, and I am sorry.

PS

My book will be available on itunes and the Kindle store. Sorry."


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

Yep I am with you all. It was a self serving apology. She may have some remorse for her actions but the timing just really stinks.


----------



## verpin zal (Feb 23, 2013)

"Buy this author's books from amazon.com. Show some sympathy for her dammit."


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

Ya I'd have been more inclined to believe her apology if she wasn't trying to sell her book at the same time. It just really comes off as self-serving.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 14, 2013)

I sincerely hope nobody buys this ridiculous book written by this piece of trash. A money-grubbing slvt who is now trying to profit off of her bad behavior. Revolting.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

HealthyMe said:


> Reille Hunter published an apology to the world today for her wayward behavior. It is an interesting read...
> 
> I, Rielle Hunter, Apologize | Rielle Hunter


Well its a little late, don't you think? Seeing as the person she needs to apologize to has passed away.

Yes, that and she is writing a book


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Amplexor said:


>


:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

loudernx said:


> I sincerely hope nobody buys this ridiculous book written by this piece of trash.


Oh they will. Another scumbag of society will get to cash in on her wretchedness. Might as well dance on Elizabeth Edwards grave. May she RIP


----------

